# KDS V Introduction to Paint Correction 29th September 2013



## -Simon-

KDS V Introduction to Paint Correction 
Beginners Event 29th September 2013

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



















Group sessions with Kelly, Kons, Paul, Steve, and Roy on DA










Steve's group getting some hands on with rotary hardware










Live demo from Kelly on a sticky Honda










Steve reveals the correction










A future pro?



















Paul reviews progress on his test panel with the group










Kons demos some Makita correction

*I'm delighted to announce that a date for the next beginners paint correction event of 2013 has been set for Sunday the 29th of September 2013. :thumb:

2013 has been a very busy year for me and more importantly KDS with ever increasing demand on Kelly for his time both at the workshop and at other events. His reputation as one of the top outfits in the UK continues to grow, and in my opinion he is firmly established as the 'go to' man when it comes to detailer training.

If you want to be the best you should learn from the best *

*WHEN and WHERE?*

Date: *KDS V Beginners Paint Correction 29th September 2013* , at KDS Keltec, Gillingham, Kent, ME7 1YQ

9-30am to 5pm.

MAP TO KDS KELTEC - www.kdskeltec.co.uk/map.phtml

*WHAT?*

An introduction to paint correction aimed at beginners wanting to learn the magic of DA and Rotary polishing.

Kelly and his team will take attendees through the paint correction processes, demo techniques, and split people into groups with everyone then having the opportunity to practise on test panels. The idea is to make the event very hands on! :thumb:

Follow this link to see just how extensive the KDS training packages are:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

If you have your own machine please bring it along to hone your skills on your own unit, but don't worry Kelly has plenty of machines to go around!

*WHO?*

Hosted by KDS Keltec - http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/

*Kelly Harris - KDS founder and detailing guru...no further intro required :lol:*

*Paul - KDS in house paint meister

Steve Huggett - the most professional amateur detailer you could meet, and winner of the 2012 Speed detailer award at 2012 Waxstock

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3583573&postcount=106

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=292723&highlight=Shuggett

Roy - ProValet founder and probably one of the best DA experts out there....

Simon - detailing addict and group event coordinator for friends on DW*

*HOW MUCH?*

*£69-00 per person

Please feel free to pay in full to secure your payment in full to secure your place.....

For better flexibility payments should now be made by debit or credit card over the phone on 01634 581560, however please note that there will be a 2% additional charge on credit card payments.*

*Please ensure you provide your DW Username as well as your full name when making your payment.*

*Please let me know your Pizza preference using the following format User name -real name - Pizza choice. :http://www.prontopizza.biz/Index2.html*

*One important notice - all questions to be directed via the thread and me...*

*INFO ON THE LOCATION*

Easy access from all the main roads in Kent, and from London. It's about 12 minutes from the M25.

Loads of parking and plenty of places to grab a bite nearby.

*The Class of KDS V:*


TT55BLK *(Paid in full 07/09/2013 - Farmhouse)*
TheAshman *(paid in full 12/9/13) - Sotb*)
DMcg *(Paid in full 30/8/13) -Hawaiian*
PS Cup *(paid in full 12/9/13 - Hawaiian)*
PSCup+1 *(paid in full 12/9/13 - Pepperoni plus)*
Serkan *(paid in full - farmhouse classic)*
Fixedwheel *(paid in full 2/9/13) - SOTB*
Maccaa *(paid in full 2/9/13)SOTB*
Hoggers *(paid in full 12/9/13 - Farmhouse Classic)*
yammyr4 *(paid in full 14/9/13 - Cheese & Tom)*
TanVR6 *(paid in full 17/9/13) - veggie*
Philaj *(paid in full 25/9/13) - veggie*
30......

Check out threads from our previous events:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=267952

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=275720

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609


----------



## TheAshman

Will pay later today! Can't wait! I'm a complete beginner and want to learn from the very best in the business!


----------



## -Simon-

TheAshman said:


> Will pay later today! Can't wait! I'm a complete beginner and want to learn from the very best in the business!


That's brilliant :thumb:

You've certainly come to the right place


----------



## muzzer

I'll come back to you on this later today -simon- and let you know one way or the other.


----------



## muzzer

I will definitely be attending, i will sort payment and other details tomorrow -simon-, cheers for arranging this between you and Kelly :thumb:


----------



## DMcG

I'm in. How do I pay deposit via PayPal?


----------



## Captain Peanut

Looks like I can attend, will call on Monday to make a payment.


----------



## -Simon-

DMcG said:


> I'm in. How do I pay deposit via PayPal?


Please call and pay by card over phone


----------



## muzzer

Just a quick question, if i pay the deposit and cant get the day off work, do i lose the deposit?


----------



## -Simon-

muzzer42 said:


> Just a quick question, if i pay the deposit and cant get the day off work, do i lose the deposit?


Best to wait until you have confirmed day off :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D

Pity I am on holiday when this is running are you running anymore this year?


----------



## -Simon-

Paul.D said:


> Pity I am on holiday when this is running are you running anymore this year?


There may be an advanced event....but no definite plans for a further beginners event this year


----------



## muzzer

-Simon- said:


> Best to wait until you have confirmed day off :thumb:


Wont find out till tuesday, soon as i do i will confirm my attendance or relinquish my place to someone else, cheers :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

muzzer42 said:


> Wont find out till tuesday, soon as i do i will confirm my attendance or relinquish my place to someone else, cheers :thumb:


That's no problem will be happy to hold your pace until then buddy :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

-Simon- said:


> That's no problem will be happy to hold your pace until then buddy :thumb:


You're a star, cheers -simon- :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Captain Peanut said:


> Looks like I can attend, will call on Monday to make a payment.


Its bank holiday so no one will be there to answer the phone 

Kelly


----------



## Captain Peanut

Doh!

Lucky I read that before I spent tomorrow sat in the office on my own trying to ring you guys


----------



## -Simon-

Captain Peanut said:


> Doh!
> 
> Lucky I read that before I spent tomorrow sat in the office on my own trying to ring you guys


Don't worry your place is reserved :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Sadly i have to relinquish my place on this course, i need a new tyre for the car and what with saving for christmas and a wedding, i can't justify both a new tyre and this course.
Gutted doesn't even come close to describing how i feel


----------



## Captain Peanut

Off topic but what size tyre? Have 2 brand new ones sat in the garage of different sizes


----------



## muzzer

Captain Peanut said:


> Off topic but what size tyre? Have 2 brand new ones sat in the garage of different sizes


205/50 16 91v i think, i will check later on as only get 10 mins at minute for break


----------



## muzzer

They are 205/60R15 91V to fit a sloda octavia ambiente on an 09 plate


----------



## Marcos999

I attended this course last time round, highly recommended if you're new to machine polishing or scared of making the jump from a DA to rotary.


----------



## Captain Peanut

muzzer42 said:


> They are 205/60R15 91V to fit a sloda octavia ambiente on an 09 plate


May have a Michelin in that case but will have to double check tomorrow when I can get into the garage.


----------



## muzzer

:tumbleweed:y


Captain Peanut said:


> May have a Michelin in that case but will have to double check tomorrow when I can get into the garage.


Cheers, it doesn't matter if you haven't, but thanks for looking, you are a scholar and a gentleman :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut

muzzer42 said:


> :tumbleweed:y
> 
> Cheers, it doesn't matter if you haven't, but thanks for looking, you are a scholar and a gentleman :thumb:


Bad news I'm afraid, its a case of being a tad too small at 195/55/R15 or a bit too big at 205/40/R17

Sorry


----------



## muzzer

Captain Peanut said:


> Bad news I'm afraid, its a case of being a tad too small at 195/55/R15 or a bit too big at 205/40/R17
> 
> Sorry


That's okay, thanks for looking anyway :thumb:


----------



## DMcG

Just paid over phone. Excited now! Forgot to sort pizza choice do I need to do this now or on the day?


----------



## -Simon-

DMcG said:


> Just paid over phone. Excited now! Forgot to sort pizza choice do I need to do this now or on the day?


Just pm me with your choice and real world name 

Really looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## -Simon-

Just in case any one wondered what can be achieved off the back of Kelly's training....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308163

Btw car just sold to the first person who viewed it! Just goes to show you really can polish in the £££'s.

:lol:


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys....just received an exciting email from Kelly re the September event.....I am sure you will have checked out the KDS site....to be honest there is a wealth of useful info on there...

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides

Any way Kelly has advised that he is looking to update the pictures for the group training event page:

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training

So if you fancy getting an appearance in the class of KDS V being trained by the one and only Kelly Harris, this is your chance. :lol:


----------



## fixedwheel

Really looking forward to this already!

Will be on the phone Monday morning to pay for it.

John


----------



## Maccaa

I am up for this too,

As per fixedwheel, will phone up tomorrow to pay.

Maccaa


----------



## Captain Peanut

Right, that's the deposit paid and the date added to the calendar. Now to find an outfit for the photo shoot


----------



## TheAshman

-Simon- said:


> Hi guys....just received an exciting email from Kelly re the September event.....I am sure you will have checked out the KDS site....to be honest there is a wealth of useful info on there...
> 
> http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/guides
> 
> Any way Kelly has advised that he is looking to update the pictures for the group training event page:
> 
> http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/training
> 
> So if you fancy getting an appearance in the class of KDS V being trained by the one and only Kelly Harris, this is your chance. :lol:


Will wear my best suit to stand out in the pictures :lol:


----------



## -Simon-

*Hi Guys,

Well 8 places gone to some lucky DW enthusiasts already, but we still have room for more!

Please remember this will be the last beginners event at KDS for 2013 :doublesho

Don't miss out :thumb:

Best wishes

Simon*


----------



## teaspoon

Hi,

Does this session also show how to repair stone stone chips?


----------



## -Simon-

teaspoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does this session also show how to repair stone stone chips?


Afraid not....the focus is on paint correction through polishing....very tricky to get a result repairing stone chips...but sure Kelly would tell you why :thumb:


----------



## Maccaa

Simon,

Does Kelly have any Rupes machines? just to see if they are any good?

Maccaa


----------



## YODI

Any places left, Im free and would like to join.


----------



## -Simon-

YODI said:


> Any places left, Im free and would like to join.


Sure buddy we can accommodate 30 :thumb:

Get your deposit in ASAP to secure your place


----------



## -Simon-

Maccaa said:


> Simon,
> 
> Does Kelly have any Rupes machines? just to see if they are any good?
> 
> Maccaa


I think he's got just about everything :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> I think he's got just about everything :lol:


Yep got DA machines of all different orbits , rotaries and forced combined DA and rotary

Kelly


----------



## TT55BLK

Hi,

Just saw this. Is there a place available for me?


----------



## -Simon-

TT55BLK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw this. Is there a place available for me?


Absolutely.....please phone through to KDS to secure your place....

Kind regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

TT55BLK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw this. Is there a place available for me?


Payment received in full with thanks :thumb:


----------



## TT55BLK

-Simon- said:


> Payment received in full with thanks :thumb:


Farmhouse Pizza . Can't wait actually. Been too scared to use my DA so it should be really good.


----------



## fixedwheel

Just seeing the rims on the wall in the other thread, I don't suppose that KDS have examples of the various silver and anthracite finishes Lepsons do?

I'm just deciding on what colour to do my summer wheels in, and Light Anthracite is coming out ahead at the moment, but it would be good to see, rather than a spur of the moment when I drop them off to be done!!

John


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

fixedwheel said:


> Just seeing the rims on the wall in the other thread, I don't suppose that KDS have examples of the various silver and anthracite finishes Lepsons do?
> 
> I'm just deciding on what colour to do my summer wheels in, and Light Anthracite is coming out ahead at the moment, but it would be good to see, rather than a spur of the moment when I drop them off to be done!!
> 
> John


lepsons have 10 times more wheels in different colours on display to cover your question

kelly


----------



## Ashley6

Hi i'd like to come is there any spaces? I'll call at 1pm and pay in full if so


----------



## fixedwheel

Part of what I am afraid of!

As KDS V is on a Sunday, Lepsons prob be closed. Got a funny feeling I might just ask them to do them "Kelly Special" 

They are the standard 18" 135M wheels on a Deep Sea Blue E61

Cheers

John


----------



## yammyr4

Is places still available?


----------



## TheAshman

All paid up now!

Will have the South of the Border pizza please!

Excited to come down! Due to my Mum working for Stanley/Black & Decker she was able to pick me up a DeWalt DWP849X for next to nothing! Will bring it along. Nervous about going straight in with a Rotary but i hope this course will give me the starting tools to hone my skills with it!


----------



## -Simon-

yammyr4 said:


> Is places still available?


Sure are! Please join us :thumb:


----------



## -Simon-

Ashley6 said:


> Hi i'd like to come is there any spaces? I'll call at 1pm and pay in full if so


Plenty of room.....please join us :wave:


----------



## yammyr4

Thanks. How is best to reserve my place, as the date in the first post has passed.


----------



## -Simon-

yammyr4 said:


> Thanks. How is best to reserve my place, as the date in the first post has passed.


Noted and amended :lol:

Please call the office this morning to make your payment in full :thumb:

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## -Simon-

Hi guys.....just a quick note to confirm that we can still accommodate a further 15 trainees on the 29th....please remember that this will be the last KDS group event of 2013, so don't miss out :thumb:

*Don't forget there are still spaces on the sister event we are running on the same day....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318086

*


----------



## yammyr4

I take it the office is KDS office, not yours simon! lol ;-)


----------



## -Simon-

yammyr4 said:


> I take it the office is KDS office, not yours simon! lol ;-)


Yes please :lol:


----------



## yammyr4

Paid in full yesterday.

Can not PM you as my post count is not high enough!

Yammyr4 - Mark B - Cheese & Tomato pizza please.


----------



## TanVr6

Have to get a place on this! Sounds too good!
Been practicing with my rotary, but don't have the skill or confidence to take it to my Pride and Joy!

Will be booking a place first thing in the morning! 
Do I need to bring anything apart From my polisher?


----------



## -Simon-

TanVr6 said:


> Have to get a place on this! Sounds too good!
> Been practicing with my rotary, but don't have the skill or confidence to take it to my Pride and Joy!
> 
> Will be booking a place first thing in the morning!
> Do I need to bring anything apart From my polisher?


You will love it I'm sure.....nothing but positive feedback from previous alumni...:thumb:

Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## -Simon-

*Still room for more guys*:thumb:


----------



## TanVr6

Jus booked my place! Can't wait!

I have used some of the menzerna polish n pads range with my rotary.
I want to bring that along with me and also some other bits to try out n see the difference if possible? Would you guys recommend anything in particular? 

Can we purchase bits from you guys on the day?


----------



## -Simon-

TanVr6 said:


> Jus booked my place! Can't wait!
> 
> I have used some of the menzerna polish n pads range with my rotary.
> I want to bring that along with me and also some other bits to try out n see the difference if possible? Would you guys recommend anything in particular?
> 
> Can we purchase bits from you guys on the day?


Hi buddy,

Bring along your selection and we will be happy to chat through....Kelly does stock some product so there may be a chance to pick something up....

Thanks for joining us.....

Regards

Simon


----------



## yammyr4

Hi Simon

will there be any hand outs or guides based on what we will be learning on the day, as I had an inspection with Kelly when I got my new car and he told me some much information that I found it difficult to take it all in. lol

Mark


----------



## -Simon-

yammyr4 said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> will there be any hand outs or guides based on what we will be learning on the day, as I had an inspection with Kelly when I got my new car and he told me some much information that I found it difficult to take it all in. lol
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

No hand outs but I strongly recommend a notebook :lol:

Looking forward to Sunday week!

Still room for any stragglers :thumb:

Regards

Simon


----------



## TanVr6

Can't wait till Sunday!

Tanvr6 - Tan - Vegetarian


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys 

we keep a small amount of pads and compounds in stock , mainly for the usage in the workshop.

if we have spare then we can sell them if needed , we did this on last training courses.

if we dont have enough we can direct you to online shops that do have or even note down what you are after and we can get it sent the following day for you directly.

I try not to get into selling on the day more importantly its learning and understanding the process and techs of what we do and why your coming, of course you will get to see and use what KDS uses.

machine correction is more % towards skills and knowledge when to use what than actual outright product performance.

if i was to do a product training day it would be a full day of just dealing with the vast array of products on sale with NO hands on what so ever. 

see you sunday :buffer:

Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

most important part has been done. 




The pizza order been emailed in today :lol: :thumb:

see you sunday , i got something special lined up too :thumb:

kelly


----------



## fixedwheel

Looking forward to SUnday morning.

See you all there.

John


----------



## M3Coupe

Guys any more spaces, I may have the day spare Sunday and would love to start getting to know how to look after my own car. :buffer:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

If the demand is there then we will do another this year,
but most unlikely going by demand at present.

once we get enough enquires we then run another :thumb:



Kelly


----------



## -Simon-

M3Coupe said:


> Guys any more spaces, I may have the day spare Sunday and would love to start getting to know how to look after my own car. :buffer:


Phone in now.....still open


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

-Simon- said:


> Phone in now.....still open


so just had a guy ring in and pay log on red one .

pepperoni pizza has been ordered. and i emailed you simon :thumb:

guys if any one else is looking for last minute booking then ring soon we shut at 4pm and would need to ring up the to change the emailed in pizza order list.

Kelly


----------



## RedOne

Booked and payed. Good old drive from Notts in the morning!:buffer:


----------



## hoggers

Big thanks to simon to for arranging today - highly recommend


----------



## DMcG

Was a great day. Just spend £250 on cyc getting kit!


----------



## PS CUP

Great day, loads of advice, lots of hands on time with the machines and a nice pizza to boot!

Cheers to Simon and KDS.


----------



## TT55BLK

Awesome day. Really nice to be able to have hands on time on the machines and really cool tips on how to use them and the compounds.

Great pizza too and we got to use them on a car!


----------



## muzzer

TT55BLK said:


> Awesome day. Really nice to be able to have hands on time on the machines and really cool tips on how to use them and the compounds.
> 
> Great pizza too and we got to use them on a car!


What, you got to use the pizzas on a car??


----------



## TheAshman

Fantastic day! Would recommend to anybody unsure of starting on polishing. Got some great tips from Kons and Paul on how to use my own machine!

Really good meeting the other attendees too!

Super happy and about to spend some money on a whole load of pads and polishes!

ALSO FORGOT TO ADD

Massive thanks to Simon for organising everything and being on hand to deliver some great advice too!


----------



## TT55BLK

muzzer42 said:


> What, you got to use the pizzas on a car??


Gah! The machines! Not the pizza, although they're so big that they ended up being dinner as well. Or mine did.


----------



## fixedwheel

Thanks again to Simon for organising, Kelly for hosting, and Paul & Kons for imparting so much knowledge to us beginners to machine polishing.

I learnt a huge amount, and look forward to putting that into practice.

I am also looking forward to the Intermediate Course, or even scare myself by going on the next Wet Sanding course.

Really great day, and great to meet and chat to a lot of the other attendees.

John


----------



## -Simon-

Another brilliant day at KDS HQ a great opportunity to learn more, meet up with like minded people and have fun :thumb:

If you took any pictures please feel free to post....I know Kelly got a lot and I'll get mine up ASAP. 

Thanks again guys for supporting the event....


----------



## muzzer

TT55BLK said:


> Gah! The machines! Not the pizza, although they're so big that they ended up being dinner as well. Or mine did.


 i don't know what i'm gutted about the most, missing the course or the pizza.


----------



## RedOne

Thankyou Simon and the guys at KDS for a great day! This is a fantastic way to learn more about polishing and detailing. No amount of reading can equal the the hands on experience gained in one day of quailty trainning. Very brave of Kelly to let us lose on the wifes Lexus with the Bigfoot and Flex machines. Enzo looked awesome thanks again Richard.


----------



## TanVr6

What a great day!
Truly enjoyed it and can't wait till the next course, bit far to travel from the midlands but well worth it!

Can't believe how many silly things I would do with my polisher and now learnt better techniques and more importantly the correct way to use a da or rotary.

Just need to order me a flex machine or rubes and get detailing!

Thanks again to all you guys!!!

Hope to see you again soon!

Would recommend this course to all out there who want to polish their pride and joy!!!


----------

